# "Micro Maltese"



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was playing around on the internet tonight.... check out the bottom of this web-page on the left side.
Is this for real? Micro Maltese - is this something newer than the alledged Teacup Maltese? What are these people trying to do to these dogs? 

http://www.divapup.com/puppies_maltese.htm


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm sorry, I mean no offence to anyone with a teeny one - but personally, I'd be scared to death of trying to care for a 2lb adult!! eeek! Too fragile for me!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I remember when I got Mia she was 1.7lbs and I was scared to death of stepping on her! I couldnt imagine her still being that small!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you check out her disclaimer she, of course, states very clearly that she can't can't guarentee how big the puppies will be full grown.

She also admits that the puppies aren't hers, that she is just acting as a broker for other people.

What is they say about a fool and his money?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Can we all say "puppy broker"?

At least she says she can't guarentee the size of the puppy when it is an adult, but the ones that are labeled teacup or micro are the same size that Lacey was at their age and she now weighs 8.0 pounds. No way is Lacey a small maltese, she isn't even in the standard weight qualifications. That website is asking very high prices for dogs that are stated will be small but if the weights that are posted that they will be as adults are in the standard range. But people want tiny little dogs. As far as I'm concerned they should just go and by a stuffed animal and carry that around. I have actually had people come up to me when I'm out with Lacey and show me their maltese puppy and tell me that Lacey is huge (she weighs 8 pounds but the last time my breeder saw her she said she could lose a pound and Lacey is 3 years old) and they were guarented that their dog would be no bigger than 4 pounds. When I ask them how old and what their dog weighs now I'm usually told 3 months and the dog already weighs 3 or more pounds but they swear their breeder or pet store told them that the dog would not grow much more and of course they will be tiny as adults. I would love to see these dogs as adults and see if the people are disappointed.

Lacey is a very pretty girl but she is in no way a small little dog when it comes to the standard of a maltese. Most people think she should fit in a purse and be very small. People at work are surprised at how big she is. To me she is perfect and when I was looking for a maltese I wanted one as close to the standard as possible but I knew that she wouldn't be a potential show dog. Breeders who show dogs were not going to sell me a puppy that had the potential to be a show dog.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It says the pup is 2 lbs at 10 wks. That really isn't that small. They just try so hard to make you believe they are going to be smaller than they are. She probably hasn't even seen these pups. BROKERS! ACK!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> It says the pup is 2 lbs at 10 wks. That really isn't that small. They just try so hard to make you believe they are going to be smaller than they are. She probably hasn't even seen these pups. BROKERS! ACK![/B]



Thanks Brit - my bad - I mis-read the 2 lbs thing. Still ... broker ... as you say ... ACK! But if I mis-read .... I imagine someone else not really looking too hard may make the same mistake ... sad









Harley is twice the weight of the standard, and Dakota comes in just under the high end - and I'm so happy with what I got - despite the fact Dakota is within standard, I still think she's tiny & fragile! lol!

Sorry, I dont want to get into the whole size 'debate' - we ALL love what we have.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Can we all say "puppy broker"?
> 
> At least she says she can't guarentee the size of the puppy when it is an adult, but the ones that are labeled teacup or micro are the same size that Lacey was at their age and she now weighs 8.0 pounds. No way is Lacey a small maltese, she isn't even in the standard weight qualifications. That website is asking very high prices for dogs that are stated will be small but if the weights that are posted that they will be as adults are in the standard range. But people want tiny little dogs. As far as I'm concerned they should just go and by a stuffed animal and carry that around. I have actually had people come up to me when I'm out with Lacey and show me their maltese puppy and tell me that Lacey is huge (she weighs 8 pounds but the last time my breeder saw her she said she could lose a pound and Lacey is 3 years old) and they were guarented that their dog would be no bigger than 4 pounds. When I ask them how old and what their dog weighs now I'm usually told 3 months and the dog already weighs 3 or more pounds but they swear their breeder or pet store told them that the dog would not grow much more and of course they will be tiny as adults. I would love to see these dogs as adults and see if the people are disappointed.
> 
> Lacey is a very pretty girl but she is in no way a small little dog when it comes to the standard of a maltese. Most people think she should fit in a purse and be very small. People at work are surprised at how big she is. To me she is perfect and when I was looking for a maltese I wanted one as close to the standard as possible but I knew that she wouldn't be a potential show dog. Breeders who show dogs were not going to sell me a puppy that had the potential to be a show dog.[/B]





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385670
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All ur babies are cute!
4lbs or 8+ lbs, both these sizes have good and bad points.
Very small..cute,fun and easy to carry.








Larger..not so fragile,no worrying about them being bird prey and being more independent when it comes to getting on and off furniture.








I try not to listen to anyones opinions about my dogs, we are how we are.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385670
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I was looking at the wrong MICRO pup LOL! Those newborn babies for 7500 are what you were talking about I am guessing. I don't know how they know those babies will be tiny and I sure don't know how they can want to sell them this early not knowing if they are healthy since they claim to be "micro". I guess there's a rich sucker born every minute too. LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was looking at the wrong MICRO pup LOL! Those newborn babies for 7500 are what you were talking about I am guessing. I don't know how they know those babies will be tiny and I sure don't know how they can want to sell them this early not knowing if they are healthy since they claim to be "micro". I guess there's a rich sucker born every minute too. LOL
[/QUOTE]


It's a shame though because I bet someone out there will pay $7,500!!! Think about what they could get for that much $$ at a reputable breeder!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> It says the pup is 2 lbs at 10 wks. That really isn't that small. They just try so hard to make you believe they are going to be smaller than they are. She probably hasn't even seen these pups. BROKERS! ACK![/B]


I agree Brit, I just yesterday took 3 of my babies in for there first round of shots at 10 weeks and one of them weighed 1.5 lbs. I have heard nothing but horror stories about Diva Pups. It is definitely a puppy broker.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I believe Melanie has a Micro Maltese


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*I think Micro falls under the same catagory as Tea Cup when it comes to a Maltese. The Standard does not call for either one.........but I do agree with you Andrea, Melanie does have a very small baby that we all adore so....*


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

If only people knew.... For that much money, I would one from three reputable breeders each!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have to say there is no guarantee that a small puppy will make a small adult, even though Koko was only just under 2lb at 12 weeks, he is now a healthy 5.2lb at 10½ months, I am not complaining either he is almost as tall as Scooby who weighs 9.6lbs and a far better companion for Scooby than a micro really, at least when they play I don't have to worry about Koko getting injured. Scooby is bigger boned and longer than Koko but they are fairly evenly matched, I am happy with Koko's weight and size, even though the breeder did say he would more than likely only weigh 4½lbs, I guess even the breeder can't accurately predict the final weight of a puppy.

I would never consider a puppy from that site, it is a broker for sure and the prices are outrageous, we could get two quality, healthy puppies from a good reputable breeder for that price


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I can assure you one thing, I am not going to be the sucker who pays 7,500$ for a pup.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

The faces do not look like they will be babydoll. There is not guarantee of weight/size at this age and the poor person who pays that ridiculous amount of money for maybe a big Maltese. I know a friend whose two supposedly 5 lb adult size from this broker became both over 10 lbs with many health problems when she bought the puppies.





quote name='CuteCosyNToy' date='Jun 2 2007, 02:06 AM' post='385687']


> > It says the pup is 2 lbs at 10 wks. That really isn't that small. They just try so hard to make you believe they are going to be smaller than they are. She probably hasn't even seen these pups. BROKERS! ACK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was looking at the wrong MICRO pup LOL! Those newborn babies for 7500 are what you were talking about I am guessing. I don't know how they know those babies will be tiny and I sure don't know how they can want to sell them this early not knowing if they are healthy since they claim to be "micro". I guess there's a rich sucker born every minute too. LOL

[/QUOTE]


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

It really concerns me when breeders, buyers, etc. are more concerned about size than health. Shouldn't the priority be placed on healthy dogs, rather than on micro, teacup, etc? What difference does it make whether an adult Maltese is 4 lbs or 10 lbs, as long as they're healthy and loved?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

It's funny......when I picked out Mia I told the breeder I wanted the smaller of the two puppies. Now I wish she would gain a lb. or 2 that way I wouldn't have to worry about her sugar that much. I'm so use to her now that her size doesn't faze me but people are so "amazed" on how small she is if they only knew how cautious you have to be with a dog this size. I wouldn't trade her for the world and she has a great personality. But I worry about her much more than Cody since I know he can hold his own.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i think the buttercup is a micro.....sheepdog.







i've also had several people say, "wow, she's a maltese? she's HUGE!" (she's a svelte 9lbs, give or take a cookie) i roll my eyes and move on now. lol. so many other things worth discussing, my dog's fatness....not one of them


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> i think the buttercup is a micro.....sheepdog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Ann Marie, I see you did this on the sly .... was little miss Buttercup sleeping or something? She usually has something to say ... oh wait, I know, you slipped her some peanut butter as a diversion right so she wouldn't realise you were calling her names?!? LOL

We wont tell


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I can assure you one thing, I am not going to be the sucker who pays 7,500$ for a pup.[/B]


I agree








What gets me Is any reasonably intelligent person would look at this price and say to themselves isn't this a bit much and move on. I mean I am no rocket scientist but it's just common sense to me








Andrea


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I posted this, I didn't mean I don't like smaller dogs - it's more the *$7500* that got me!!!

Do show dogs even sell for that much???


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> *I think Micro falls under the same catagory as Tea Cup when it comes to a Maltese. The Standard does not call for either one.........but I do agree with you Andrea, Melanie does have a very small baby that we all adore so....*[/B]


lol.. yes, mr. wookie is small, but he's referred to as a tiny... 

i think the dog andrea is talking about is melanie's other malt named Sir Micro.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=387350
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha she was EATING her dinner! and ensuring there was not a molecule of kibble left in, around, or under the bowl LOL. i have been calling her "buttertubby"lately. she, in turn, calls me, "kettle".











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=387312
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha Andrea, maybe too much common sense is NOT what you'd find in a rocket scientist. i don't currently have too much faith in our space program. i was at a job fair recently, and scored a pen from the NASA table. it BROKE the first time i used it. if NASA is handing out faulty PENS.... i am NOT sure i want to be NEAR one of their billion dollar rockets
















ann marie and the "oh dear. out come the SM rocket scientists... i can FEEL it!" butterbutt


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=387392
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha Andrea, maybe too much common sense is NOT what you'd find in a rocket scientist. i don't currently have too much faith in our space program. i was at a job fair recently, and scored a pen from the NASA table. it BROKE the first time i used it. if NASA is handing out faulty PENS.... i am NOT sure i want to be NEAR one of their billion dollar rockets
















ann marie and the "oh dear. out come the SM rocket scientists... i can FEEL it!" butterbutt
[/B][/QUOTE]














I need a new saying then


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385785
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Well slap me silly and call me behind.....I did not know that Melanie had a baby named Sir Micro. 

I also agree with you on the tiny word. Look at this little guy, he is a week old today and only weighs 4.3oz. I consider him tiny for his age.







*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385785
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Thank you Becky







so much and yes Mr Wookie is very small, and I might have named him Micro, but Sara beat me to it with her Maltese, Sir Micro. He is within the Maltese standard at 4 pounds 10 ounces but to us at that time he was so tiny. Since I grew up with Great Danes, Sir Micro was ultra small. Well now, with Mr Wookie I am very use to his size and love it! He is such a great companion to me and so easy for ME to carry around. And EVERY time someone says to me "oh you have a teacup" I am VERY fast to say "no I do not, I have a dog that is under breed stardard." *

*I feel that no breeder that throws around the term "teacup" is to be trusted now. Sad that dogs still are "products" rather then "living beings with souls". *

*OH and FLASH, NOPE I didn't pay $7,500.00 for Mr Wookie,







I got the deal of the century on him. hehehehe*

*Thank you Carrie, yes Mr Wookie is tiny... and Micro is just a bit bigger, go figure.







*

*OH the debate will go on as long as people make money from selling dogs.*

*I just thank God every day for our dogs good health.*

*Melanie*


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=387432
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Actually Melanie the Standard says "under 7 lbs with 4-7lbs prefered. Overall quality is to be favored over size." So you see Mr Wookie is still a perfect Maltese!!!*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=387432
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Becky your puppy is DARLING, thank you for sharing that photo with us.



Sir Micro is my daughter Sara's Maltese. He was the first Malt in our home. Here is his dogster page if you care to see him.

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/260305



enJOY!
Melanie

Not gonna slap ya


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=387728
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Well slap me silly and call me behind.....I did not know that Melanie had a baby named Sir Micro. 

I also agree with you on the tiny word. Look at this little guy, he is a week old today and only weighs 4.3oz. I consider him tiny for his age.* [/B][/QUOTE] 



Becky your puppy is DARLING, thank you for sharing that photo with us.



Sir Micro is my daughter Sara's Maltese. He was the first Malt in our home. Here is his dogster page if you care to see him.

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/260305



enJOY!
Melanie

Not gonna slap ya








[/B][/QUOTE]
*Awwww Sir Micro is a handsome little guy......And thanks I needed that smile tonight.*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> *Thank you Becky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Actually Melanie the Standard says "under 7 lbs with 4-7lbs prefered. Overall quality is to be favored over size." So you see Mr Wookie is still a perfect Maltese!!!* [/QUOTE] 





No no no Becky, Sir Micro is 4 pounds 10 ounces, not Mr Wookie. If I understand you correctly. 

Sir Micro is within standard. Wookie is not, he is just 2 pounds 8 ounces. However to me he's perfect any old way.











enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*Well I used to think the same way. That under 4 lbs was not in standard until Sharon of Blue Hils Maltese(one of my mentors) corrected me. Pointing out the fact that the standard says UNDER 4 POUNDS. I am coping it and pasting it from my site here... 

Size;Weight under 7 pounds, with 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.

If you look at it the way that she explained it it makes since. *


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> *Well I used to think the same way. That under 4 lbs was not in standard until Sharon of Blue Hils Maltese(one of my mentors) corrected me. Pointing out the fact that the standard says UNDER 4 POUNDS. I am coping it and pasting it from my site here...
> 
> Size;Weight under 7 pounds, with 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.
> 
> If you look at it the way that she explained it it makes since. *[/B]


 

WOW, thank you for showing this to me in another light... OK THEN!!! I am a happy camper!

Becky thank you for taking the time to point this out to me.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">*Melanie, you are very welcome..........See I told you Mr Wookie was PERFECT!!!!!!







*</span>


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mel, I enjoyed Sir Micro's dogster page - don't get to see enough of your pack....
I even got to see Blackjack!!!








They may be your daughter's dogs, but we still need to see them more often!




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=387728
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Well slap me silly and call me behind.....I did not know that Melanie had a baby named Sir Micro. 

I also agree with you on the tiny word. Look at this little guy, he is a week old today and only weighs 4.3oz. I consider him tiny for his age.* [/B][/QUOTE] 



Becky your puppy is DARLING, thank you for sharing that photo with us.



Sir Micro is my daughter Sara's Maltese. He was the first Malt in our home. Here is his dogster page if you care to see him.

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/260305



enJOY!
Melanie

Not gonna slap ya








[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

sorry, mel... i knew sir micro was sara's, but since he does live with you, i kinda lumped him in there... 

sorry.









at any rate, all the dogs in your home are gorgeous.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> sorry, mel... i knew sir micro was sara's, but since he does live with you, i kinda lumped him in there...
> 
> sorry.
> 
> ...



*I don't think that she took any offense. She is not that way....*


----------



## Puppylove17 (Oct 9, 2006)

You can stick any kind of price tag on anything but that doesn't mean it is "selling" for that price. I know there are some not so smart people in this world but for crying out loud wouldn't you shop around a bit before spending that kind of money?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ugggg! Broker.....EEK!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> sorry, mel... i knew sir micro was sara's, but since he does live with you, i kinda lumped him in there...
> sorry.
> 
> 
> ...


OH my darling Carrie, no no no offense taken at all! I would LOVE to say Sir Micro is mine but I think Sara would have a lot to say about that! She has let me know a time or two, "he's mine and I don't want to share him." hahahaha Fine, whatever. Thank you for your very kind words about our doggies. 

That is why I don't post many photos of Micro or Blackjack. Sara was once reading posts with me and was VERY turned off by some comments made and since they she really doesn't want Micro or Blackjack here. SAD, but her choice.

Pat thank you I will try to get some posted if Sara allows it.







And Becky, thank you! Nope I was not upset at all.









I love all YOUR all doggies too, thank you!

enJOY!
Melanie owned my one perfect tiny Maltese, perfect to me.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

actually I meant Melanie had a dog that was named Micro..I was just being sarcastic lol.

Andrea


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree with you ...... What are they trying to do to these pups. This is insane. To me, this is just a set up to failure on many levels and that's very sad.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

> i think the buttercup is a micro.....sheepdog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey- I'm a svelte 1??-give or take a cookie.









That site has so many dogs for sale it is scary. $7500 for a dog. I couldn't even THINK about it. I would not want a forever 2 lb dog, I would be a wreck. I have a 3 lb dog (not a big eater) that is worry enough. HEALTHY is the main thing. I do love having a little dog, but it just worked out that way. I do have to take a lot of extra precautions.


----------

